# Adjustment Of Back Bed Rollout Brakets.



## uppie89 (Apr 1, 2007)

Has anyone had to adjust there support bars for the back rollout bed. I just got my new outback and when i pulled the bed out one bar was not even in contact with the roller. I lowered the one that was higher so it matches the lower one. I checked the gap around the seal to determin wich way to go. Let me know if anybody else has had this issue.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I haven't had to do it yet
But they should be checked every now and then
The way you did it sounds good just as long as the gap is the same around the seal it should be fine

Don


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Our bars are stamped left and right. One time I tried switching them and got the result you did (one side was not touching the slide-out). Before adjusting the bars, switch them.

Randy


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Our bars are stamped left and right. One time I tried switching them and got the result you did (one side was not touching the slide-out). Before adjusting the bars, switch them.
> 
> Randy


Are they really marked left and right. I guess I should check mine.


----------



## ChopperCop (Oct 2, 2005)

I don't think they are both marked. Just an "R" stamped on one.. We tied a piece of red ribbon to that one to make it more visible.

Bob


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I think ours are stamped L and R.

Randy


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

The right one is marked with an R stamped in it and the left one is not marked.
Make sure you have them on the correct side before adjusting them and make sure the trailer is on semi-level ground or you could possibly have the frame tweaked a little with the rear jacks down too tight.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I remember one being marked with an R. Don't know if the other one was marked or not. Maybe I always picked up the "R" one first?









Mark


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

I have had to adjust mine but I believe my outback did not have the PDI properly done at the time.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I never knew there was a left and a right


----------



## uppie89 (Apr 1, 2007)

I did not notice a left or right either. When the weather wo\arms up i will level the amper and recheck it. Thanks for all the feed back.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

ChopperCop said:


> I don't think they are both marked. Just an "R" stamped on one.. We tied a piece of red ribbon to that one to make it more visible.
> 
> Bob


I had some red spray paint in the garage, so I painted the bottom 3" with red paint. VERY easy to tell Right from Left now...


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

I always just pulled 'em out and stcuk 'em on.







I never knew there was a right and left.

8 years of college for nothing.











h2oman said:


> I always just pulled 'em out and stcuk 'em on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't help my spelling either.


----------



## HausmannM (Mar 17, 2007)

h2oman said:


> I always just pulled 'em out and stcuk 'em on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't help my spelling either.
[/quote]

I hear ya, I guess I will have to check mine too!


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

Both of mine are different lengths. One has a big "R" on it so I took its as the right side. I got them confused once and it caused a problem.


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

I recently adjusted mine. I bought a 2003 26RS used. Check the seal around the inside of the slide out. Mine had a large gap at the bottom (easy 1"). I just ran the bolt out on the support about 1/4 to 1/2 an inch at a time until the seal closed up. The heater seemed to work a lot better on the last trip.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Yes...I did adjust mine last year. It made a big difference in sliding the bedn in/out.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Mine must be strange or lucky. No markings on either of mine and no issues no matter which side I hook them to.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

This Left / Right topic has come up before. Most are marked in some way...some were not. I have one that's marked with an R.

To make it easier to find...I used a Sharpie to mark it clearly to make it easy to see in the dark...or for my tired eyes.

The adjustment screws on mine were out of whack when I purchased it new...and it caused the slide to leak rainwater. Now they are adjusted with a slight slope to drain water away from the gasket...and no problems since.


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

uppie89 said:


> Has anyone had to adjust there support bars for the back rollout bed. I just got my new outback and when i pulled the bed out one bar was not even in contact with the roller. I lowered the one that was higher so it matches the lower one. I checked the gap around the seal to determin wich way to go. Let me know if anybody else has had this issue.


 On our 26RS I had to adjust one of the supports at home right after delivery. The strange thing was that we went through the PDI at the dealer (just a day earlier) and they were perfectly adjusted. I did try left to right but that did'nt fix it. I even called the dealer to see if I could be doing something wrong. Since I adjusted it it has not changed in 18 months but the left is different to the right. For me I know the long stick out thread belongs on the right.

If yours is off then adjust it with the slide out and check for equal load by pulling the rail side to side if one side is light it will move easier. Level is just a matter of comfort in the bed because the roof has a good slope on it (at least on my 2006 version) to take care of any water from rain on the roof.

Good luck and be safe.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Guess I better check mine. About half the time they align just fine...


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

skippershe said:


> I never knew there was a left and a right


I am with you, I had no clue ... I guess I better look when I get to Disney World this weekend!


----------

